# Annemler harabeleri gezmeyi seviyor



## Arabus

Merhaba,

_"Annemler de günlük gezileri, özellikle harabeleri gezmeyi seviyor._"

Is the word _gezme_ an inflected form of _gezmek_ (is it the same word)? Or is it a different word derived from it?

Why does _harabeleri _has -i? It is not object of _seviyor_ as far as I understand the sentence.

Teşekkürler,


----------



## Rallino

When you omit the "k" from the infinitive of the verbs, you obtain the noun form.

Gezmek = to visit
Gezme = (the act of) visiting

In the sentence: She likes visiting.

So, visiting is the object of 'to like', therefore has _-i_.



She likes visiting what?

'the ruins'. 

Therefore the word "harabeler" is the object of "visiting", which requires an accusative. Thus the word takes an _-i_.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks....


----------



## kalamazoo

This is a separate question, but what does "annemler" mean?


----------



## macrotis

_My mothers_: It only means she's not alone but doesn't reveal with whom she is. The speaker may mean "my parents" or "my mother and her friends" or "my mother and her family" etc. In an actual conversation, physical or verbal context or the preceding dialogue help.


----------



## kalamazoo

Thanks. Can you use this construction in other expressions, like 'arkadasimlar' to mean "my friend and some other people' or 'babamlar" to mean "my father and someone else" or is this just for "annemler"?  I have never heard this before!

tesekkur ederim


----------



## macrotis

It's common for family members. "Babamlar" means like "annemler."

You can say "ablamlar" (my elder sisters). This may mean either my sisters or my sister's family. In the sentence "ablamlar bu akşam bize geliyor=my elder sisters come to (visit) us this evening," the speaker may mean his/her sister's family will come (the most likely option) or he/she has more than one sister or both (ie, my two sisters and their family will come).

In the past (and still in some places) this type of ambiguity was overcome by the suffix -gil (or -giller). When one says "ablamgil(ler)" he/she means "his/her elder sister and her family" but under the influence of French and English, this suffix was replaced with the plural suffix.

"Amcamlar, halamlar, dayımlar, teyzemler, dedemler" aren't that ambiguous: They firstly mean "my (paternal) uncle and his family, my (paternal) aunt and her family, etc." unless otherwise is explicitly stated. 

You can say "arkadaşlarım" (not *arkadaşımlar) but this is not ambiguous: It means the same as in English.


----------



## kalamazoo

Thanks!  Very informative.  I never knew about this. If my big sister and her family are coming to visit, would it be possible to also say Ablam ailesiyle bize geliyor or would "ablamlar" be preferred?  Also could I modify ablamlar like "Fikret'in ablalari bize geliyor" to mean that Fikret's big sister is coming to visit with her family?  Apologies in advance for any mistakes in my Turkish! Kusura bakma!


----------



## Rallino

Both _Ablam ailesiyle bize geliyor._ and _Ablamlar bize geliyor._ are equally used. (Though the second one is more common, due to the simple fact that it contains less words hehe)

However for other people, we tend to say "ailesiyle", to avoid the risk of any misunderstanding, such as: _"are *all* of Fikret's elder sisters coming?"_


----------



## kalamazoo

I guess it makes sense.  The"annemler" threw me for a loop - how many mothers can you have? Now I get it.
Tesekkurler!


----------

